# maternity benefit after redundancy



## ruthkell (28 Jul 2005)

Hi, If I am being made redundant in January 2006 and due my baby in April 2006, am I entitled to claim maternity benefit based on my wages before redundancy or if not, what social welfare entitlements will have after redundancy???


----------



## CMCR (29 Jul 2005)

Ruthkell, 

You are only entitled to maternity benefit if you are employment and have enough social insurance (PRSI) contributions.  Your salary prior to redundancy have nothing to do with it.  You will not be able to claim maternity benefit unless you are in employment with an intention to return to employment following the birth of your baby. Read more about maternity benefit here: 

However, depending on the number of PRSI contributions you have made before your redundancy, you may be able to claim unemployment benefit.  This is because while you will be made redundant - you are still technically available for work so you may claim this payment.  

You give no detail whatsoever regarding your personal circumstances (i.e., whether you are a lone parent, married, in receipt of other benefits etc.).  Being honest therefore, it's impossible for anyone to say what other social welfare benefits/entitlements you could claim without more information. 

Your best bet is to call into your local Social Welfare office and ask for the Information Officer.  They can go through your options in confidence and will be happy to explain the various payments as I realise this whole area can be quite confusing. Contact information is in your phone directory or on their site here: [broken link removed]

If you feel uncomfortable about this, you could contact the Citizens Information Phone Service 1890 777 121 (Mon-Fri 9 a.m. - 9 p.m) who can go through your options over the phone. 

On a final note, keep an eye on the DETE Redundancy calculator which I think you might find useful: http://www.entemp.ie/employment/redundancy/calculator.htm

Best of luck


----------



## RainyDay (29 Jul 2005)

Great response CMCR - Thanks for contributing to the community of AAM.


----------



## ruthkell (29 Jul 2005)

Hi, thanks for all the info.  I am married, so i could probably claim unemployment benefit as I have paid prsi from full time employment for the past 15 years. Pity my redundancy was'nt a bit further away and I could have got the benefit of maternity benefit first, difference of €100 per week, ah well, thats life. Will check out benefit. thanks again for all your time in answering my queries!!!


----------



## Loaded1973 (4 Aug 2005)

According to the OASIS site.... Regarding maternity benefit

"All employees must have their leave certified by their employer. However, where a claimant receives her P45 within 14 weeks of her expected date of confinement and she satisfies the PRSI contribution conditions, benefit will be payable from the day after the date on the P45."


So you will be entitled to maternity benefit as long as your redundancy is within 14 weeks of your confinement.


----------



## CMCR (4 Aug 2005)

The initial post clarified neither the exact date when redundancy would commence, nor the exact date when the baby was due so it was impossible to answer this question definitively.  Furthermore, it gave no real detail as to whether or not the other criteria to qualify (including the number and variety of PRSI contributions) for maternity benefit would be met. 

Supposing this woman was made redundant in the 1st week of January 2006, the baby would have to be born within 14 weeks of then (i.e., the 2nd week in April 2006) in order for her to qualify for maternity benefit. How this will work is, the week the baby is born is called Week 1.  You then count backwards from the Monday of that same week for 14 weeks.  If she has been made redundant within 14 weeks of that Monday, then she will qualify for Maternity Benefit. 

Realistically however, it all depends on when both she is made redundant and when the baby is actually born.  

As you can see above, this cuts things it fairly tight.  This explains why I erred on the side of caution and suggested it may be more likely this woman will qualify for Unemployment Benefit rather than maternity benefit in this situation. Again, however it all depends on those key dates and whether she meets the other criteria. 

I've qualified my initial and this further response with Maternity Benefit Section in Dept. Social & Family Affairs so it is correct. 

In any event, it is always wise to contact your local Social Welfare office in connection with any aspect to your right to claim benefits. Maternity Benefit Section are contactable by telephone at LoCall 1890 690 690 or E-mail: maternityben@welfare.ie 
Just remember to have your PPS Number to hand.


----------



## Loaded1973 (4 Aug 2005)

CMCR said:
			
		

> Ruthkell,
> 
> You are only entitled to maternity benefit if you are employment and have enough social insurance (PRSI) contributions.
> 
> ...


----------

